# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Shpretka sëmundjet të cilat e prekin shpretkën

## Endrrimtari

Desha të di për shpretkën, si ndodhë që shpretka fillon të mos funksionojë, gjejgjësisht të mbyllet kanali nëpër të cilin kalon gjaku. Më shpjegoni diçka më shumë rreth kësaj.

Ju faleminderit !

(Ndoshta ka ndonjë temë që është zhvilluar në lidhje me shpretkën, por unë nuk arrita ta gjej )

----------


## Ilirana

> Desha të di për shpretkën, si ndodhë që shpretka fillon të mos funksionojë, gjejgjësisht të mbyllet kanali nëpër të cilin kalon gjaku. Më shpjegoni diçka më shumë rreth kësaj.
> 
> Ju faleminderit !
> 
> (Ndoshta ka ndonjë temë që është zhvilluar në lidhje me shpretkën, por unë nuk arrita ta gjej )



I nderuar Endrrimtari,

me qe sa erdha nga pune e pash keni kerkuar ndime me rastin e m`shnetkes...
Une gjeta  e do gjeje me teper ne gjuhen -gjermane...
Po do te shof njehere ...nese nuk gjen dike qe din gjuhen gjermane ndoshta te perkthen keto informacione ne Shqipe...tani nuk kam kohe...
Po te gjitha i ke ketu...ne kete faqe...
https://www.google.ch/#hl=de&gs_nf=1...br />
bih=668

Ilirana
ps. nese nuk gjen dike, ti perktheje...lajm...

----------


## Endrrimtari

Faleminderit Iliriana  per interesimin tend per te me ofruar ndihme, mirepo e keqja eshte se nuk e njoh gjuhen gjermane. Do te isha mirenjohes nese do te me ofroje te dhena me teper lidhur me kete semundje

----------


## Ilirana

> Faleminderit Iliriana  per interesimin tend per te me ofruar ndihme, mirepo e keqja eshte se nuk e njoh gjuhen gjermane. Do te isha mirenjohes nese do te me ofroje te dhena me teper lidhur me kete semundje


I nderuar Endrrimtari,

me thuaj problemin qe mos te hubi kohe duke perkther gjera te pa nevojshme...
Pra tek meshnetka ka tri kater..katlloj probleme qe mund te paraqiten...

*Dhembje te meshnetkes..

*Qarja ( plasaritje) te meshnetkes( kjo ndodhe shpesh ne aksidente)...

* Rritje te meshnetkes... 

* Mos fuksionimi mshnetkes....qe shpesh mejket e karasojne me si lloje filtrimi ku behet gjaku...( ashtu edhe eshte...)
Te gjitha keto  shkaktojne; plogeshti, lodhje,pa gjakesi, Zvoglim te rruzave te kuqe te gjakut...( anemi) pra humb gjaku ..
personi duket i zverdhur...apo sbehet...deri te marrja e mendeve ne mungese te frymarrjes se rregullt...
Keta persona duhet ushqimi te jete shume i rregullt e ajri i paster i domosdoshem...dani ndalhet rrebtesisht!e ndeja ne vendet ku pihet duhani!

Pra nese ke mundesi me trego problemin te ciles natyre ka personi apo edhe moshen e personit do mundohem te mesoje e te perktheje ate qe eshte per ty e nevojshme...
Ja si duket meshnetka e ku gjendet...pra masa  e saj ne cm...
http://www.eesom.com/go/Blut%2C+Lymp...tem/Milz?size=

----------


## Ilirana

> Faleminderit Iliriana  per interesimin tend per te me ofruar ndihme, mirepo e keqja eshte se nuk e njoh gjuhen gjermane. Do te isha mirenjohes nese do te me ofroje te dhena me teper lidhur me kete semundje


I nderuar Endrrimtari,

me thuaj problemin qe mos te hubi kohe duke perkther gjera te pa nevojshme...
Pra tek meshnetka ka tri kater..katlloj probleme qe mund te paraqiten...

*Dhembje te meshnetkes..

*Qarja ( plasaritje) te meshnetkes( kjo ndodhe shpesh ne aksidente)...

* Rritje te meshnetkes... 

* Mos fuksionimi mshnetkes....qe shpesh mejket e karasojne me si lloje filtrimi ku behet gjaku...( ashtu edhe eshte...)
Te gjitha keto  shkaktojne; plogeshti, lodhje,pa gjakesi, Zvoglim te rruzave te kuqe te gjakut...( anemi) pra humb gjaku ..
personi duket i zverdhur...apo sbehet...deri te marrja e mendeve ne mungese te frymarrjes se rregullt...
Keta persona duhet ushqimi te jete shume i rregullt e ajri i paster i domosdoshem...dani ndalhet rrebtesisht!e ndeja ne vendet ku pihet duhani!

Pra nese ke mundesi me trego problemin te ciles natyre ka personi apo edhe moshen e personit do mundohem te mesoje e te perktheje ate qe eshte per ty e nevojshme...


Pra ja edhe pershkrim ku gjendet meshnetka e madhesia e saj duhet te jete 11cm...
http://www.eesom.com/go/Blut%2C+Lymp...tem/Milz?size=

----------


## Endrrimtari

Nga përshkrimet e tua më duket se ka të bëjë me këtë opsionin tënd të fundit
Mosfunksionimi i shpretkës, 
sepse ka probleme kur merr frymë, ka dhimbje kur bën lëvizje të shpejta, është fjala tek trashja e mureve të kapilarëve dhe mbyllja e kanalit, trashje të gjakut

----------


## Ilirana

> Nga përshkrimet e tua më duket se ka të bëjë me këtë opsionin tënd të fundit
> Mosfunksionimi i shpretkës, 
> sepse ka probleme kur merr frymë, ka dhimbje kur bën lëvizje të shpejta, është fjala tek trashja e mureve të kapilarëve dhe mbyllja e kanalit, trashje të gjakut


I nderuar Endrrimtari,

me vije keqe tej mase per ate personin apo kush do qofte.

Une do te kisha mundur te pyes edhe nje mjeke qe njof e do te interesohem per kete...
Por duhet te me shkruash a ka bere personi ultrashall...e te gjitha analizat e duhura e çka po i thone...

Nese eshte kjo e fundit...nuk eshte mire... po edhe largimi i meshntkes...perferohet ne raste se paraqet rrezike per organe tjera.
Pra rritja e saj tej mase ben ndrydhjen e organeve per rrethe...
e ato jane te plasuara te gjitha ne masen e duhur qe kane...
Pra vije deri te.... smundjet te ndryshme e pasoja te njepasnjeshme...

*Mos marrja e oksigjenit ( ne tru shkakton ) kailljen e tij apo enfekcion...
*ç`rregullime ne lukth....vjellje te pa nderprera...
* marrje mendesh...
* lodhje anemi...
etj...
Pra me thuaj Diagnozen qe atje po i thone e une do te interesohem ...
Me sa e dij une  ka persona qe hjekun meshnetken e munden me  jetuar pa te ... une personalisht nuk njof njeri pa kete...po  dij  se kam ndi e kam ndegjuar...se une nuk jame mjeke ...mos te keqekuptohemi...
Po jeta e problemet me kane bere te merrem me kete lemi...

Pra nje qe duhet me dite per me dhene pergjigjje profesionale ...
Me duhet mosha personit...
ultrashall si i ka dale..
koha qe sa legon e si ka filluar...
e ku gjendet personi ne shpi a spital...
Nese don me shkruaj edhe ne privat...nese nuk don ketu...

Nje mbremje te mire  e sherim te shpjet personit ne fjale!

me nderime 
Ilirana
ps. perndryshe une ti perktheje ato qe duhet per rastin...

----------


## elegantit

Pershendetje Iliriana se pari ju pergezoj er vullnetin tuaj arsyja pse ju shkruaj eshte,nese shmnetka eshte e zmadhuar e keni ndoni informacion se a ka ndoni mundesi me ilaqe qe te kthehet ne gjendjen e meparshme ose normale se quni im ka problem vetem me zmadhimin e mshnetkes as nje dhimt as nje lodhje as nje vjellje as ni gja tjeter sju ka shfaq a keni ndoni mendim rreth hallit tim me respekt eleganti.

----------


## broken_smile

> Pershendetje Iliriana se pari ju pergezoj er vullnetin tuaj arsyja pse ju shkruaj eshte,nese shmnetka eshte e zmadhuar e keni ndoni informacion se a ka ndoni mundesi me ilaqe qe te kthehet ne gjendjen e meparshme ose normale se quni im ka problem vetem me zmadhimin e mshnetkes as nje dhimt as nje lodhje as nje vjellje as ni gja tjeter sju ka shfaq a keni ndoni mendim rreth hallit tim me respekt eleganti.


zmadhimi i shprektes, ose ndryshe splenomegalia, nuk eshte nje semundje, por nje shenje rezultat i nje semundjeje. duhet gjetur semundja nga se shkaktohet, duke kuruar semundjen rregullohet edhe problemi i shprektes. shkaqet jane te shumta, dhe eshte e pamundur te zgjidhet ky problem ne internet. duhet te shkoni te mjeku, duhen bere te gjitha analizat e nevojshme.

----------


## gjim

Prsh.. nje pytje kisha mu ne analiza mka dal bilirubina e rritu  edhe kam bo disa analiza tjera gjitha kan dal mire kam bo edhe ultraza edhe ato kan dal mir por dhimt kam her pas here  dhe nje dhimt kogja e pa durueshme ku fillon posht brinjeve e deri te gjoksi nalt her pas here edhe pak lodhje kam kaloni mire

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> zmadhimi i shprektes, ose ndryshe splenomegalia, nuk eshte nje semundje, por nje shenje rezultat i nje semundjeje. duhet gjetur semundja nga se shkaktohet, duke kuruar semundjen rregullohet edhe problemi i shprektes. shkaqet jane te shumta, dhe eshte e pamundur te zgjidhet ky problem ne internet. duhet te shkoni te mjeku, duhen bere te gjitha analizat e nevojshme.


me duk sikur po lexoja nje gjuhe te huaj, shyqyr qe shkruajte qe eshte splenomegalia...se po vrisja mendjen se cfare po kerkonte hapsi i temes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

> Prsh.. nje pytje kisha mu ne analiza mka dal bilirubina e rritu  edhe kam bo disa analiza tjera gjitha kan dal mire kam bo edhe ultraza edhe ato kan dal mir por dhimt kam her pas here  dhe nje dhimt kogja e pa durueshme ku fillon posht brinjeve e deri te gjoksi nalt her pas here edhe pak lodhje kam kaloni mire


Ajo qe pershkruan ngjan me kolik hepatik  ( me melcine )
Thua qe ke bere eko dhee te ka dale mire, tani keto ekot  varet edhe kush dhe si behen , duhet te jesh te pakten 4 ore pa ngrene perpara ekos , mund te kesh gureza te vogla qe kalojne rruget e biliare dhe japin keto dhimbjet e forta dhe bilirubine te rritur
Tani perpiqu te mos pish alkol dhe te mos gjera e yndyrta dhe te kur te zene dhimbjet  te kesh spasfon, pij cajra dhe beji edhe njehere ekon...

----------

